# Showing off my baby



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Eating veggies. Parsley, corn, carrot, peas mix  He's about 10 weeks old, trying to introduce him to everything. Took about 30 seconds to convert to pellets and veggies because he wants to eat everything (wrappers, computer cords, earrings, clothing, keyboards, anything shiny). And the blue hue on his front in the first pic is from playing with his toys after a bath (which came about because he jumped in a bowl of spaghetti)

















I'm guessing he's a cinnamon pearl pied. He's got a small bald patch like I've seen on lutinos, and the fish scale pearling is all over him, even in the downy feathers. Is it true he'll lose his gorgeous pearling after his first molt?  Back shot to give more detail:








________
DIGITAL VAPORIZERS


----------



## ally with fids (Aug 28, 2007)

if its a he unfortunally he will loose his beautiful pearls, but if he is a she, she will get to keep them. what a beautiful little boy !


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww beautiful I've got 2 Cinnoman Pearls (both females) 

but I thought the bald spots was only a lutino thing (unless the bird was picked at)


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> aww beautiful I've got 2 Cinnoman Pearls (both females)
> 
> but I thought the bald spots was only a lutino thing (unless the bird was picked at)


Definitely not picked at, he's the only bird in my household and was handraised by the breeder with only one sibling in the clutch and no other birds besides the parents. Breeder said all the babies he's had from his pair were the same coloring.

Vet said he's a he 
________
PUBLIC AMATEUR


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is gorgeous  You could always get a dna test done, or just to wait and see


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's so gorgeous!!  He'll look just as handsome even if he loses the pearling. In fact, he would look a lot like my Bailee.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww he's very cute!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

:yes:indeed he is a beautiful boy love the pictures


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

wow,he's a lovely bird, i love the wing markings, never seen them like that before!


----------



## dngtrumps (Feb 12, 2008)

*Pretty Bird!*

I love your new baby. I have a cinnamon pearl baby on reserve and hope to bring him home this weekend.

Dawn


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww!! He has some very nice feather markings!


----------

